# Anyone know about USA-Hot-Stuff?



## lava123 (Jul 12, 2017)

Hey guys, like an idiot I bought a flashcart off usa-hot-stuff.com without researching and now it seems kinda sketchy, hasn't shipped within 2 business days, and hasn't responded to any emails regarding the flashcart,has anyone had experience wwith them before?


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (Jul 12, 2017)

Depends on what you bought, that will determine if they ship from Singapore or the warehouse in the US. Payment processor is not in the US, your payment can take upto 3 days or more to processes (your dealing with an international order). Sites outside the US will ship once your payment goes through.

Only a handful of people have used them because the live in Singapore or they were the only ones to have in stock an item someone wanted at the time of purchase.  That part of the world has an average of a 13hr time difference, they may have not seen your email yet if you waited til the next day for a reply.

---

Cheap prices tend to mean little to no customer support or they don't have an employee that can read [insert your language here] and respond back.
Free shipping tends to mean the slowest shipping method possible which tends to be postal.
Don't expect "next day shipping", this isn't amazon.


----------



## lava123 (Jul 12, 2017)

how_do_i_do_that said:


> Depends on what you bought, that will determine if they ship from Singapore or the warehouse in the US. Payment processor is not in the US, your payment can take upto 3 days or more to processes (your dealing with an international order). Sites outside the US will ship once your payment goes through.
> 
> Only a handful of people have used them because the live in Singapore or they were the only ones to have in stock an item someone wanted at the time of purchase.  That part of the world has an average of a 13hr time difference, they may have not seen your email yet if you waited til the next day for a reply.
> 
> ...


sorry, I should have proofread what I posted, the site says shipping within 2 business days, and nothing had happened so I emailed them 3 business days in and now 4 days in still nothing.


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (Jul 12, 2017)

lava123 said:


> sorry, I should have proofread what I posted, the site says shipping within 2 business days, and nothing had happened so I emailed them 3 business days in and now 4 days in still nothing.


It is not a holiday that I can find.
https://www.timeanddate.com/calendar/?year=2017&country=63

If your card is charged and nothing has been shipped or no update on your order within 5 business days, I reccomend just disputing it with your card issuer. Then use some other vendor. And if you can, try and get your order canceled.

If you want a better recommendation, state what flashcart or items you were trying to buy so someone can give you alternative sites.


----------



## lava123 (Jul 12, 2017)

how_do_i_do_that said:


> It is not a holiday that I can find.
> https://www.timeanddate.com/calendar/?year=2017&country=63
> 
> If your card is charged and nothing has been shipped or no update on your order within 5 business days, I reccomend just disputing it with your card issuer. Then use some other vendor. And if you can, try and get your order canceled.
> ...


How could I get my order cancelled?


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (Jul 12, 2017)

I did mention "if you can".


If you haven't been charged yet, you can basically lock your card so no orders be processed, you have to call the number on the back of the card to do this, then unlock it after this situation is resolved. That is why I told you to deal with the card first before dealing with the site first.


---

If you have already been charged, they are likely processing your order anyways. These type of sites tend to not update your order until your order ships before updating your order.  If they already shipped whatever you bought, it will take anywehre between 2-4 weeks.

---

If you spent less than 20 bucks, I recocomend you just eat the cost and move onto a site with customer service that can respond to you in english or as close to english as it gets. I also recommend you stop using lowest price as a choice for picking a website to order from, the vast majority of complaints here are mostly stem from the issue that someone ordered from a little know site with the lowest price and they panic like headless chicken after they placed an order.


----------

